# Uk bank account vs offshore



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

All,

I tried to open another savings account in uk but not allowed as I have to be living here, which sounds weird to me.

Anyway, can anyone advise on a good offshore current and savings account? And why it is goodetc


----------



## MartinP (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Stevieboy,

If you open an account in UK surely you'll pay tax on it or liable to pay, and would be better off putting it in an offshore account (Tax Free).

I was told that Isle of Man / Jersey / Gurnsey branches of all the major players were the best places to look.

I hasten to add, I'm no authority on the subject, but I am also looking into the banking aspect as I am going to chance my arm with a few months in Dubai (job hunting / holiday) - all help and advice on that front gratefully accepted.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

You don't pay tax as its money earnt out of uk.


----------



## Karl2803 (Mar 6, 2012)

you'll pay tax on any interest on the UK account


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Nope. Filled a form long while ago for this


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

We have a Natwest account based in Isle of Man.

No minimum balance, no fees, no hassle.


----------

